# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Dbutant]crer un formulaire avec Java

## Houssem

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je veux crer un formulaire sous java avec divers composants (boutons radio, combobox, zone texte, boutons,...) et de disposition non symtrique.
J'ai vu les diffrents types de layout manager mais je ne trouve pas comment mettre plusieurs composants avec une disposition bien particulire...

----------


## jayjay.f

cherche au niveau du GridBageLayout. personellement, je trouve que  c'est de loin le mieux pour des appi chargees.

jay

----------


## ulysse031

tu peux utiliser setLayout(null); puis ajouter chaque composant dans panel avec  bouton.setBounds(5 ,20 ,20,4 ); panel.add(bouton);

les deux premiers cordonnes pour positionnemnt de composant parraport x et y mais  gauche de composant et les deux derniers composants pour la taille chaque composants  :;):

----------


## sinok

Le NullLayout c'est maaaallllllll

Ton appli sera compltement fige, pas de resimensionnement possible, alignement plutt foireux, super lourd  maintenir au niveau du code....
Enfin voil.


Je te conseille plutt de bien apprendre  te servir des layouts de base fournis par le JDK pour ensuite ventuellement migrer vers un Layout plus volu et non fourni de base avec java

++

----------


## bbclone

ta un exemple de ce ke tu veux?

je suis curieu  ::mrgreen::  
parce que comme dit jayjay.f GridBagLayout c'est bien surtout pour des formulaire :-)

----------


## hedes

Si tu es nous Netbeans, tu peux aussi utiliser matisse.

----------


## Djobird

> Le NullLayout c'est maaaallllllll
> 
> Ton appli sera compltement fige, pas de resimensionnement possible, alignement plutt foireux, super lourd  maintenir au niveau du code....
> Enfin voil.
> 
> 
> Je te conseille plutt de bien apprendre  te servir des layouts de base fournis par le JDK pour ensuite ventuellement migrer vers un Layout plus volu et non fourni de base avec java
> 
> ++


 tu peux t'arranger en utilisant aucune valeur fixe mais que des relatives, mais bon 'c'est quand mme bien lourd.

----------


## Houssem

merci c'est not.

----------

